# Does ovulation discharge mean ovulation?



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok, I realise this might sound   But if you notice egg white cm does that mean you are or about to ovulate?

I ask because I have pcos and I rarely to never ovulate or ovulated ever so I'm not sure what's what and just going by what I read online.  I had my LO by ivf in 2014.  And up until March this year my AF continued as it has all my life (which had been barely about)!  So on March I have a period after 6 mths and it is extremely heavy (I mean extremely). Then mid April I note a lot of EWCM and 2 wks from this date I get another AF (8 wks from the one in March) then at the end of May I notice EWCM and bam 2 wks again in June I get AF.  So does this mean im ovulationg? Or at least on these 2 occasions?

Now around 11th july the same thing EWCM so I'm expecting AF today (as per previous 2 cycles). But it hasn't yet showed and I've been experiencing some nausea and breast & nipple tenderness and lower back pain.  Today the breast tenderness has practically vanished (this happened in my previous 2 pregnancies). So I'm a little hopeful its bfp.....however I tested tonight and it's bfn 

Could I still be pregnant?

Does the discharge actually mean the release of an egg?  (Bearing in mind I rarely had EWCM 10 times in my lifetime and any time I did I I would get AF 2 wks later)

Btw I also done.a super drug test last night and I had what appeared to be a disappearing positive.  A line shot up right away (tho faint) then disappeared within time frame.  (I've Google and disappearing lines are to be discounted and taken as bfn)

Any thoughts?


----------

